# Kick this off right....



## Jim Thompson (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestion Skipper.

Folks this forum will be used for all photog and video questions and answers.  Feel free to also use it to post all your non bragging board photos.

Enjoy!

Jim


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Oct 28, 2004)

One of my favorites


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 28, 2004)

Tim that one has some serious meaning to it.  Keep it forever.

Jim


----------



## cowboyron (Oct 28, 2004)

Dang Jim, I was surprised to see this forum up and running so quickly. you didn't waste any time firing it up. Looks like it's off to a good start.


----------



## HT2 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Jt.....*

Man, ya'll are good!!!!!!!!!

I had a "KODAK" moment........


----------

